# Partner Visa in progress



## ashie4ya (May 6, 2016)

My husband received a letter from immigration last night stating his partner visa application is in progress. It has been one year since we applied for the on shore partner visa. I just wanted to know what this means and if anyone else has received this letter and how long it took to get the partner visa.

Ash


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Others on this forum have stated that they also received that notice at the one year mark after applying, making it sound like it's an automated email.

There's no set time for a visa decision after receiving it as everyone is different (and others are still waiting).


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

ashie4ya said:


> My husband received a letter from immigration last night stating his partner visa application is in progress. It has been one year since we applied for the on shore partner visa. I just wanted to know what this means and if anyone else has received this letter and how long it took to get the partner visa.
> 
> Ash


It is an automatically generated email letting you know that they haven't forgotten you, but that nothing will be happening in the short term...


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

I can't believe anyone does not receive acknowledgment from the Immigration Department regarding an applicants 7k transfer to government coffers or receipt of Immigration paperwork. This is unacceptable. One year of hearing nothing is criminal.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> I can't believe anyone does not receive acknowledgment from the Immigration Department regarding an applicants 7k transfer to government coffers or receipt of Immigration paperwork. This is unacceptable. One year of hearing nothing is criminal.


Would changing it to an automated email every month that means absolutely nothing make you feel better? It makes no difference really.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Would changing it to an automated email every month that means absolutely nothing make you feel better? It makes no difference really.


It is due to the backlog of applications and the backlog is due to inadequate application processors. It is encouraging to read the government has increased the numbers to handle the backlog.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Also we pay top dollar for someone to assess the goodness of an individual. With so many head cases with their own set of rules/beliefs/allegiances allowed into the country it is clear the processors are very poor judges.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Also we pay top dollar for someone to assess the goodness of an individual. With so many head cases with their own set of rules/beliefs/allegiances allowed into the country it is clear the processors are very poor judges.


They'd still limit the amount of applications processed in a year so as long as there are more applicants than applications processed, there will always be a backlog.

You're paying $7,000 to migrate (or for your partner to migrate) to one of the greatest countries in the world. I sure as hell wouldn't be biting the hand that feeds on a public forum.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> They'd still limit the amount of applications processed in a year so as long as there are more applicants than applications processed, there will always be a backlog.
> 
> You're paying $7,000 to migrate (or for your partner to migrate) to one of the greatest countries in the world. I sure as hell wouldn't be biting the hand that feeds on a public forum.


We are on different pages. The government doesn't own this country, they are public servants of the people. The cost is ridiculous and the time to process is poor management.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> We are on different pages. The government doesn't own this country, they are public servants of the people. The cost is ridiculous and the time to process is poor management.


Public servants to _their_ people.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't forget that the whole system is driven by politics. The politicians are only interested in getting re elected and therefore react only to what is going to win them the most votes.
Some individual members are prepared to help their constituents on an individual basis, but unfortunately there is little support in general from the electorate for an improvement in the situation regarding partner visas.
All the average tax payer is concerned about is what is coming out of their pockets, and if partner visas cost were increased to $100,000 they couldn't care less!
As others have stated before, the Australian Partner Visa is easier to get than the equivalent in other countries who frequently impose restrictions relating to finance etc.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Oct 2, 2018)

Waltzing in to add - according to a department report in 2008 (when the cost of a partner visa was $1390) - the visa stream was bringing in a net profit. Arguably the costs of processing the same visa is higher today, but with the cost of a partner visa hovering around ~$7000 I wonder what the profit margin is.

I do agree that there is room for substantial service improvement - if not in processing time - at least in how various stages of assessment may be communicated to applicants to assuage their anxiety.

I have personally seen such client-centered service from the ACT migration services team, would be lovely if it was scalable to a Federal level.

Edit:
Source from Jan 2017 - https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...cost-australias-massive-partnership-visa-fees


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> We are on different pages. The government doesn't own this country, they are public servants of the people. The cost is ridiculous and the time to process is poor management.


Couldn't agree more. The processing time and cost in Canada or the US is much less. With the amount of documents that are required you would think it would make a case officer's job easier. What is $7,000 paying for? That is an obscene amount of money for the service one gets.

Most applications are done online, the review probably doesn't take more than a day. The amount of misinformation from DHA itself is mind numbing. If you contact the agency they can't or won't advise on anything. And now we have roving gangs of thugs terrorizing the citizens of Melbourne, how did they pass muster?

This is such a mismanaged agency wrought with inefficiency. The mere fact that many need to fork out additional funds for an RMA to decipher the application speaks volumes. It makes the US Postal Service look good, and that ain't saying much....


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't disagree that the wait times are horrendous, but people only seem to care when it affects them so they'll whinge and whinge and whinge on a public forum but once that golden letter is in their hand, they don't care about how long it takes for anyone else. You can't be mad that no one fought the system to change for you in the past if you don't fight for the system to change for others in the future. At the end of the day, immigration is pretty clear on how long it's going to take so I'm not sure why people are surprised when they don't get processed straight away.

And yes, the price is expensive. We were kicking ourselves for not applying 10 years before when we first flirted with the idea of moving to Australia, and couldn't believe how expensive it was a few years ago even without using an agent. And the price will likely just keep going up, so it's even worse for those coming after you. 

I just don't see a way to clear the backlog if there will always be more people applying than what they're willing to accept each year. They're not just going to open the floodgates and let an unlimited amount of partners in. I always wonder if the increased price has reduced the number of applicants as not everyone can afford the total costs involved (as it's never just the application fee).

TL;DR: Yes it sucks. But what are you doing to change it?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Oct 2, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> TL;DR: Yes it sucks. But what are you doing to change it?


Probably nothing, but whinging on a forum is cathartic


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Probably nothing, but whinging on a forum is cathartic


Sure, and I get that people feel that way. But immigration bashing is a lot of negative energy and I don't see how being that angry helps anyone. In fact, studies have shown that venting isn't actually good for you.


----------



## John03 (Sep 15, 2018)

*Fine system*

There are a whole lot of people who abusively game the partner visa system.

If you apply for a partner visa from within Australia while here on a tourist visa visiting your partner, and there is nothing terribly wrong on your record (such as visa overstay) you automatically and immediately get a bridging visa, which gives you everything you could want - medicare and the right to work and stay indefinitely. So why are you impatient unless you intend to ditch your partner the moment you get your partner visa?

What is wrong with having a bridging visa rather than a partner visa?

And if you applied for a partner visa from outside Australia, that smells funny, and they need to look at it carefully.

The longer the better, since the longer it drags on, the less opportunity to abuse the system.

If they had a system that issued partner visas faster, there would be a lot more cases of women announcing domestic abuse and marital rape sixty seconds after their partner visa replaced their bridging visa.

Bureaucratic delay ensures that the relationship is genuine.


----------



## Jagermeester (Jun 5, 2018)

John03 said:


> There are a whole lot of people who abusively game the partner visa system.
> 
> If you apply for a partner visa from within Australia while here on a tourist visa visiting your partner, and there is nothing terribly wrong on your record (such as visa overstay) you automatically and immediately get a bridging visa, which gives you everything you could want - medicare and the right to work and stay indefinitely. So why are you impatient unless you intend to ditch your partner the moment you get your partner visa?
> 
> ...


That's an interesting way of looking at the processing times and there my be some truth in it, however I would think they are more suspicious of people entering the country on a tourist visa and apply for a partner visa right away. You would think that you are in breach of the tourist visa then, as you did not arrived in Oz under false pretences. The discussing can go either way.

My opinion on the $7160 charge (at least for the off-shore application) is to set up a higher financial barrier, hoping that more financially independent people will enter an application. It is a hell lot of money to be begin with.

But, I try not to get stuck in the negative thinking and I just sit and wait. Australia will come on its own terms


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I don't disagree that the wait times are horrendous, but people only seem to care when it affects them so they'll whinge and whinge and whinge on a public forum but once that golden letter is in their hand, they don't care about how long it takes for anyone else. You can't be mad that no one fought the system to change for you in the past if you don't fight for the system to change for others in the future. At the end of the day, immigration is pretty clear on how long it's going to take so I'm not sure why people are surprised when they don't get processed straight away.
> 
> And yes, the price is expensive. We were kicking ourselves for not applying 10 years before when we first flirted with the idea of moving to Australia, and couldn't believe how expensive it was a few years ago even without using an agent. And the price will likely just keep going up, so it's even worse for those coming after you.
> 
> ...


This is a public forum, if you look back at many of the earlier posts you will see a lot of venting (if you google venting, most results state it is good for you, not bad as you incorrectly state). That's pretty rich that you assume you know what other people care about after they get there grants. As per "whinging", that is the reality of social media, a platform to discuss issues pertaining to the topic at hand. If you don't like what you read, change the channel. Don't think it's up to you to moderate what others discuss. And as to your question about "what am I doing about", mentioning it here is much more useful then squelching my right to discuss it, as others may ponder it as well. Please get a life....


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Aztec said:


> This is a public forum, if you look back at many of the earlier posts you will see a lot of venting (if you google venting, most results state it is good for you, not bad as you incorrectly state). That's pretty rich that you assume you know what other people care about after they get there grants. As per "whinging", that is the reality of social media, a platform to discuss issues pertaining to the topic at hand. If you don't like what you read, change the channel. Don't think it's up to you to moderate what others discuss. And as to your question about "what am I doing about", mentioning it here is much more useful then squelching my right to discuss it, as others may ponder it as well. Please get a life....


As you stated, it's social media. If you don't like it, change the channel


----------



## alice_ (Apr 8, 2018)

10 months in to waiting . My English partner who I met in Australia on his 2 working Visa applied for his partner Visa outside Australia as we were told it would be quicker but it hasn't been. 

If I could give anyone advice is dont submit your application until you have all the documents. Ours was a bit all over the shop as I was in Australia and Ben wasnt so trying to contact him whilst he was at work as an outdoor guide to get documents was challenging and we got an email requesting more which we gave. Start sending emails to each other too. We only communicated through Facebook and the messages were not always appropriate to share with our sense of humour. Our application has been in "further assessment " for 5 months now.

Not wanting to be apart I flew to Norway and we worked there, then we went to Nepal to try live off our savings were we are now in limbo land.

A girl we knew died kayaking and Ben was here in Nepal to meet her parents from Australia and help them deal with the tragedy and Nepalese bureaucracy.

I miss my family so much and I want to he home for xmas but I can't leave Ben alone in Nepal especially after his friend died.

I feel helpless especially when I hear people getting them in 6 weeks. I wish there was something I could do but I really dont think there is.

Advise to others. Apply in Australia so you don't have to be apart and as soon as you think you are serious start collecting data. Emails, photos, leases, plane tickets. I wish we had.


----------



## englishkoala (Oct 19, 2018)

alice_ said:


> 10 months in to waiting . My English partner who I met in Australia on his 2 working Visa applied for his partner Visa outside Australia as we were told it would be quicker but it hasn't been.
> 
> If I could give anyone advice is dont submit your application until you have all the documents. Ours was a bit all over the shop as I was in Australia and Ben wasnt so trying to contact him whilst he was at work as an outdoor guide to get documents was challenging and we got an email requesting more which we gave. Start sending emails to each other too. We only communicated through Facebook and the messages were not always appropriate to share with our sense of humour. Our application has been in "further assessment " for 5 months now.
> 
> ...


You can't change the past and if everyone knew what evidence to gather for every little thing we did then everyone would have their visa granted in 6 weeks 

My recommendation is to try to utilise this time in limbo. There's some pretty awesome online courses out there and Udemy always seems to have a permanent sale on where each course is $14, you could try to learn a new skill or language you've always wanted too, Nepal sounds like the ideal environment for learning something without distractions around!

We lodged this week, hoping I haven't made some silly error that I didn't know about. When I called them they said it's rare for a CO to just reject something outright, like something has to be wrong. So it's a good sign at least they are asking the info from you.


----------



## V_NorthenBeaches (Jul 30, 2018)

I am here to speak for myself only. I do agree that the waiting time is almost unbearable but I think the worse thing for me is the uncertainty of the processing time. For example, people who applied a couple years ago were informed the visa will be processed around 12-15 months then it kept increasing to 18-25 months currently. If they still waiting for their visa, I can see why their get upset and maybe impatient. I am only 4 months in and it has gone so quickly as I just live my life normally and trying not to stress about it too much. I am preparing to wait 18-25 months but if the processing time goes up I can see myself getting a little frustrated.

Anyway, it is what it is, I chose to go down this route I better accept it than being negative about it especially when I don't have power to change or do anything about it. I think the best thing we can do is supply good evidence to make it easy for officers to review and hope for the best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Oct 2, 2018)

RMA's Mark Northam, Monica Gruzska, and Raul Senise (I know Mark and Raul are on various forums online) discuss the deteriorating standards in DHA and how it is hurting visa applicants, visa sponsors, and Australia more broadly:

The Migration Show - 14 Sep 2018 - SAF, VETASSESS, RMA Raul Senise, Nick Sharrock - The Migration Show

22m to the 41m 44s mark.

In case anyone is interested


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> We are on different pages. The government doesn't own this country, they are public servants of the people. The cost is ridiculous and the time to process is poor management.


The best place to direct your anger to is your local Federal MP. The current situation is far from satisfactory, I agree. The problem is that the general public does not care, until it affects them personally.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CCMS said:


> The best place to direct your anger to is your local Federal MP. The current situation is far from satisfactory, I agree. The problem is that the general public does not care, until it affects them personally.


Sadly Nick it is only too true! and apart from the price skyrocketing, things are much the same as they were 30 years ago when I applied for my wife's PMV. And you are correct as far as the public goes, they have absolutely no interest in the plight of people trying to obtain a partner visa. All the public is concerned about is if it is going to cost the taxpayer anything!


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

I completely understand that many Australian citizens are not too concerned with the plight of immigrants coming into their country (as many Americans feel the same in the States). I also believe that the vetting should be extremely thorough and there should be a somewhat substantial cost to filter out those that are not serious or may abuse the process. My beef is with the lack of communication and the contradictory or complete misinformation from the department. I received another s56 today requesting information that had been uploaded initially and then again upon receipt of an earlier s56 in August. When I call the service center they say that they can see it was uploaded and am not sure why I am receiving the request. It's just going in circles.

I love most things about Australia, but Aussie bureaucracy is not one of them. Trying to read a train schedule or the planetarium calendar for example can be very laborious indeed. So many words used where not necessary...


----------



## suketu (Oct 2, 2012)

My agent got same email on 5th of dec 2018 application in progress, applied on 5th dec 2017 and still waiting. Dont know how long i have to wait more.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Having taken some of these comments to heart regarding contacting one’s local MP, my partner (sponsor) did just that and received a response within a day. They stated they have looked into it, registered their interest and requested some expediency for our application. It seems they did their research as the reply stated specific information regarding our application that we did not disclose and they were aware of the timeline. Not sure if it will result in much.


----------



## Vannitran (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi all Anyone has been waiting 801 longer than me. I am waiting for more than 27 months already since eligible date. I have updated my evidence very often. My lawyer has contacted immigration about my case 6 months ago, and the officer said no more requirement from my case. But I have still updated evidence 3 months ago and still waiting I do not know what should I do now Any advice would be highly appreciated Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Oct 2, 2018)

Vannitran said:


> Hi all Anyone has been waiting 801 longer than me. I am waiting for more than 27 months already since eligible date. I have updated my evidence very often. My lawyer has contacted immigration about my case 6 months ago, and the officer said no more requirement from my case. But I have still updated evidence 3 months ago and still waiting I do not know what should I do now Any advice would be highly appreciated Thanks


The post above you shared their experience contacting their local Federal MP - perhaps give that a shot.

That is a long wait my friend, hope you get a decision soon.


----------



## daniel.doyle (Apr 13, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> They'd still limit the amount of applications processed in a year so as long as there are more applicants than applications processed, there will always be a backlog.
> 
> You're paying $7,000 to migrate (or for your partner to migrate) to one of the greatest countries in the world. I sure as hell wouldn't be biting the hand that feeds on a public forum.


No, you are paying $7000 for someone to assess your application to migrate: quite different from paying $7k to migrate.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

daniel.doyle said:


> No, you are paying $7000 for someone to assess your application to migrate: quite different from paying $7k to migrate.


Exactly, there is much misconception with what that fee really represents. I doubt it takes $7,000 to pay a case officer to review an application, that by the structure of the questions, is already rather rigorous. I heard they make $42K annually at the embassy in Washington. People migrate to many countries around the world, Australia may not be the best for everyone. Don't understand those that are afraid to discuss and criticize these issues, as that is a grassroots approach to facilitate change.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, if you want to go there, you're not paying $7,000 just for someone to assess your application as I doubt exactly $7,000 goes towards assessing the application...

But I'll correct myself: You're paying a fee to have a your migration visa assessed (or for your partner's migration visa to be assessed) which allows you to migrate to one of the greatest countries in the world. I sure as hell wouldn't be biting the hand that feeds on a public forum.

The meaning is still the same... It's a lot of money to be giving to the people that have the power to deny it, just to go and publicly bash them as if they don't frequent this forum themselves. In my opinion, that energy is more useful being directed towards the people that can actually make a difference and change the process.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Aztec said:


> Exactly, there is much misconception with what that fee really represents. I doubt it takes $7,000 to pay a case officer to review an application, that by the structure of the questions, is already rather rigorous. I heard they make $42K annually at the embassy in Washington. People migrate to many countries around the world, Australia may not be the best for everyone. Don't understand those that are afraid to discuss and criticize these issues, as that is a grassroots approach to facilitate change.


It would be interesting to discover what the true cost of issuing a visa really is, as a yardstick salaries represent about half the cost of doing business, so using that as a rough guide, you could say wages and associated cost equate to around 12 visas per case officer per year,I presume they process more than 1 a month!
A lot of us have been criticising the delays for many years, however there is certainly no grass roots support from the public in general, ( who are ambivalent towards immigration at best) or even those who have gone through the process themselves ( who you would think would have some empathy for people in the same situation) .


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

aussiesteve said:


> or even those who have gone through the process themselves ( who you would think would have some empathy for people in the same situation) .


Exactly. Doesn't matter until it affects someone directly, and then it doesn't matter once they get through the process as they got what they wanted.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

One could argue that Canada and the US are also "great countries of the world", but the topic is the $7,000 fee and if it's reasonable. It surely can't be for the cost of processing a visa application. And the whole purpose of a public forum is to discuss issues, and this is a very real one. Biting the hand that feeds comment does not apply here whatsoever.


----------



## John03 (Sep 15, 2018)

Jagermeester said:


> TI would think they are more suspicious of people entering the country on a tourist visa and apply for a partner visa right away.


On the tourist visa application, you truthfully tell them you are coming here to visit your partner, and provide evidence of relationship.

They see too many relationships that started the day before the partner visa application, and break up sixty seconds after the visa is granted. You apply for the partner visa a few weeks before the tourist visa is going to expire.


----------



## John03 (Sep 15, 2018)

alice_ said:


> Advise to others. Apply in Australia so you don't have to be apart and as soon as you think you are serious start collecting data. Emails, photos, leases, plane tickets. I wish we had.


Right.

Collect all the data, photograph everything, record everything, and when you have substantial proof of relationship, apply from within Australia, application coming from your joint household,


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Exactly. Doesn't matter until it affects someone directly, and then it doesn't matter once they get through the process as they got what they wanted.


You are right. The only people that care about the costs and services are the people applying. Certainly a nice revenue source being exploited by the government and also an excellent deterrent of low income and not-that-serious types of couples. With the increased workload officers are under, there is room for a price increase to dissuade and reduce the number of applicants.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Maybe the Aborigines should charge government officials $7000 each for coming to this country.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> Maybe the Aborigines should charge government officials $7000 each for coming to this country.


It is the politicians that set the fees, not public servants, and as I have mentioned before, politicians are only really interested in getting re elected.
That means they react only to things that might turn the voters against them. Unfortunately today immigration is generally viewed in a negative light, and to voters the thought of revenue being raised by means other by taxation is quite appealing.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aztec said:


> Couldn't agree more. The processing time and cost in Canada or the US is much less. With the amount of documents that are required you would think it would make a case officer's job easier. What is $7,000 paying for? That is an obscene amount of money for the service one gets.


The $7,000 is for both stage 1 and stage 2.

Are you sure about that for the processing time for the USA?

I know someone whose husband recently got a spouse visa to USA and he waited 16 months to get that visa.

The USA also interviews all applicants too.

Also not to forget that those that arrive on the K1 visa (fiance visa) they cannot work until they have filed their adjustment status and it has been approved. Whereas in Australia those that arrive on a PMV can work the minute that step foot in the country if they want to.

In the USA they also have a minimum amount that they have to earn in order to be able to sponsor someone, so unlike Australia where someone who is a student or on Centrelink can sponsor their partner to come to Australia, in USA they wouldn't be able to because they do not earn enough money. They can get a co-sponsor but getting a co-sponsor is not easy as a lot of people do not want that kind of responsibility.

Also USA the sponsor has a 10 year responsibility for the person or until they get citizenship, whichever comes first. So that means that if they divorced and the ex foreign spouse access government funds then the sponsor needs to pay those funds back to the government.

Also, there is our free hospitals too. In Australia when they apply for a permanent visa they get access to Medicare for free. They can go to emergency and have it cost nothing, unlike USA that you need have a health care package.

The USA it is also hard to have someone deported in the relationship doesn't work. They need to show that they entered into the relationship fraudulently to have them deported. They do not have the second stage that we do where you need to show that the relationship is genuine and if not their visa gets cancelled.

That $7,000 isn't sounding too bad now for what they get, hey?


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

It is also to be added,a 520 hours of free English at TAFE,which I have benefited😀😎


----------



## englishkoala (Oct 19, 2018)

Mish said:


> The $7,000 is for both stage 1 and stage 2.
> 
> Are you sure about that for the processing time for the USA?
> 
> ...


Fair points tbh


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

englishkoala said:


> Fair points tbh. People say the cost of living in Australia is high, but I actually think comparatively the economies of scale are far better in Australia than perhaps all other western countries. There are the regular cutbacks from politicians, but even still still, it must be up there as one of the nicest countries for the average persons quality of life.
> 
> In the UK, minimum wage is £7.50
> In the USA, minimum wage is between $7.80-$10
> ...


I have heard about immigration to other countries on Facebook as it has come up in groups that I am involved in. It is actually very interesting hearing about the immigration countries process ... I have also learnt from the TLC show "90 day finance" haha.

From what I have understood for the UK people who earn a minimum wage working 38 hours a week cannot afford to sponsor their partner. They need to either do overtime or pick up another job to meet the income requirements.

From what I understand quite a few of the 90 day finance cast had to get co-sponsors for the K1 visa as they did not earn enough on their own.

If we are all honest, I think we would prefer a $7,000 fee vs having immigration saying sponsors have to earn a specific amount. At least with no minimum income amount they can borrow money off family if they can't afford it and then repay it back when both are working in Australia. Imagine if immigration said "all sponsors need to earn minimum $45,000 per year to sponsor a partner".

People do say that Australia is expensive, but from what I have heard Australians are known as being travellers too. If Australia was so expensive then the huge amount that travel would not be able to travel. The government also increases the minimum wage yearly too - I thought I read somewhere recently that the USA has not increased the minimum wage in a very long time.


----------



## John03 (Sep 15, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> ( who you would think would have some empathy for people in the same situation) .


I am in the situation, in that I am shortly going to have to fork out seven thousand dollars that is going to be hard for me, but it seems to me mighty cheap, compared to the cost of traveling for a year or so to build and test a relationship.

And a useful deterrent to those who are seeking a partner visa for some girl they have never met in person.

I spent a long time overseas looking for the right girl, during which I repeatedly suffered romance disasters, then some months overseas with her, then she spent three months in Australia with me, then I spent some months overseas with her, then she spent another three months in Australia - and that is what the department of immigration is looking for in a partner visa, and if you don't do that, they may well reject your application to protect you from yourself.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Mish said:


> The $7,000 is for both stage 1 and stage 2.
> 
> Are you sure about that for the processing time for the USA?
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm sure you know someone who had a long wait. I know dozens of people who have gotten their visa's in a shorter time I live in a very large city and know many people who have gone through the process. Obviously there has been a change towards certain countries with the current administration.

Interviews should be obligatory in any country, that would help filter out the riffraff. If I were a citizen of Australia or any other country, I would hope at the least that the immigration agency conducts interviews.

I don't believe there is a minimum earning requirement. You do need a certain amount of funds in the bank though.

Health care sucks in the US for normal patient visits, no argument there. But the cutting edge innovation of health care in the US is often parallel to none. Many people from around the world come to the US for certain health issues for a reason.

Anyways, none of these points have anything to do with the processing fee that is being discussed. If they state that the fee is $2000, and an additional $5000 goes to the health care system in the event you may use it, then you may have a point. But as you have laid it out, your argument does not hold water.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aztec said:


> Yeah I'm sure you know someone who had a long wait. I know dozens of people who have gotten their visa's in a shorter time I live in a very large city and know many people who have gone through the process. Obviously there has been a change towards certain countries with the current administration.


I know more than 1 person that took 16 months - I don't remember seeing any that have taken under 12 months.



Aztec said:


> Interviews should be obligatory in any country, that would help filter out the riffraff. If I were a citizen of Australia or any other country, I would hope at the least that the immigration agency conducts interviews.


That would increase the processing times!



Aztec said:


> I don't believe there is a minimum earning requirement. You do need a certain amount of funds in the bank though.


There is a minimum income requirement. Here it is: https://www.uscis.gov/i-864p

Someone in the USA earning the minimum hourly rate and working 38 hours a week would not be able to afford to sponsor someone from another country on their own.



Aztec said:


> Health care sucks in the US for normal patient visits, no argument there. But the cutting edge innovation of health care in the US is often parallel to none. Many people from around the world come to the US for certain health issues for a reason.
> 
> Anyways, none of these points have anything to do with the processing fee that is being discussed. If they state that the fee is $2000, and an additional $5000 goes to the health care system in the event you may use it, then you may have a point. But as you have laid it out, your argument does not hold water.


That $5,000 is less than what it would cost for someone to have a baby if they had to pay for it.

I have just checked the the UK spouse visa is around $6,900 Australian dollars. They pay at each stage for the visa where for us the spouse visa is an all in one application fee. They also have an extra fee that you can pay if you want it done priority.

In all honesty, no-one is twisting your arm to come here, if you don't like the fee it is simple don't pay it. Apply for your partner to come and live in the USA with you.

The government agencies in Australia have slow services, it is something that you will need to get use to.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

How would you know how many US visas take under 12 months. Do you live in the US and work for ICE? 

Yes $5000 is very little in terms of healthcare, but it is clearly additional revenue and not for processing.
I think an interview could in fact speed things up, because many questions could be verified on the spot. It would of course require travel to the local embassy / high commission.

Anyways, I don't need your blessing to move to Australia, or any suggestions as to where my partner and I choose to reside. Rather childish comment, especially for someone who is a moderator. The topic being discussed was about fees.


----------



## Amarjeet singh (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I have lodged the application 309/100 in August 2017.I have lodged myself in immi account.My partner is in India. we have have 1 year old baby girl as well. we have attached her passport and other required documents as well. it is almost 17 months now we haven't heard anything from immigration. we have recieved one email which was automated email after 1 year. that your application is in progress as we have to do some thorough checks. I am really worried as it is hard for me to stay away from my child. is anyone else in the same waiting period. what should I do or what options I have to finalise it quick. 
please help me guys.


----------



## suketu (Oct 2, 2012)

Amarjeet singh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have lodged the application 309/100 in August 2017.I have lodged myself in immi account.My partner is in India. we have have 1 year old baby girl as well. we have attached her passport and other required documents as well. it is almost 17 months now we haven't heard anything from immigration. we have recieved one email which was automated email after 1 year. that your application is in progress as we have to do some thorough checks. I am really worried as it is hard for me to stay away from my child. is anyone else in the same waiting period. what should I do or what options I have to finalise it quick.
> please help me guys.


Hello Amarjeet Singh I am on the same boat Applied in Dec 2017 and got the same email as yours Application is in progress its been 14 months since im waiting, I have twins baby girls who are Aussie Citizens and living with me in India. They are unwell since Nov 2018 and sent all hospital reports but still immigration does not consider as a priority process.


----------



## Amarjeet singh (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello guys.
I have lodged 309 application of my wife in Aug 2017.after submission i havent heard anything from immigration.i applied myself online in immi account.exactly after 1 year i got the email that your application is in progress then again after 1 year 6 month i got same email that your applucation is in progress. Tbis is 1st time i m sponsoring someone in my immigration history.
This is also my first marriage.I called delhi customer service office and they said you have to wait we dont have any information if you apply from immi account yourself then we cant see anything basically they dont have access.
Anyone with same experience or if someone can guide me plz.i have 1year 3 month old daughter too .its really effecting our relation too. Dont know what to do.why like this .
Plz help me dear friends


----------



## alice_ (Apr 8, 2018)

My partner visa was finally granted. Applied on 28th February and granted 5 July 2019 so about 1 year and 5 months wait.


----------



## Sheldonpk (Oct 17, 2017)

Amarjeet singh said:


> Hello guys.
> I have lodged 309 application of my wife in Aug 2017.after submission i havent heard anything from immigration.i applied myself online in immi account.exactly after 1 year i got the email that your application is in progress then again after 1 year 6 month i got same email that your applucation is in progress. Tbis is 1st time i m sponsoring someone in my immigration history.
> This is also my first marriage.I called delhi customer service office and they said you have to wait we dont have any information if you apply from immi account yourself then we cant see anything basically they dont have access.
> Anyone with same experience or if someone can guide me plz.i have 1year 3 month old daughter too .its really effecting our relation too. Dont know what to do.why like this .
> Plz help me dear friends


Current processing times for 309 visa are

75% of applications: 15 months
90% of applications: 20 months

I understand what you are going through without your child but be positive


----------



## Bulls123 (Jun 13, 2019)

ashie4ya said:


> My husband received a letter from immigration last night stating his partner visa application is in progress. It has been one year since we applied for the on shore partner visa. I just wanted to know what this means and if anyone else has received this letter and how long it took to get the partner visa.
> 
> Ash


Others on this forum have stated that they also received that notice at the one year mark after applying, making it sound like it's an automated email.

There's no set time for a visa decision after receiving it as everyone is different (and others are still waiting)


----------

